# knots



## GWMERCER

Hey can anyone tell me a link to a good site for offshor knots. I need to learn more of the basics and then move to advanced knots. Thanks!!!!


----------



## cpthook

http://www.netknots.com/html/fishing_knots.html


----------



## 2WheelFisher

Net Knots is good. Here's another:

http://globalflyfisher.com/fishbetter/knots/table.php


----------



## GWMERCER

cpthook said:


> http://www.netknots.com/html/fishing_knots.html


 thanks capt. good site, I gotta lot of homework now....


----------



## HAIRCUTTER

Good post , two great sites.Thanks for sharing.
R.E.B.


----------



## Fishon21

*knot's*

Best site i know of is KNOTS BY GROG check it out:rybka:


----------



## Bocephus

Get a piece of rope about 6 feet long...and practice, practice, practice. Pretty soon you'll be able to tie them in your sleep.


----------



## dejavu000

youtube.com works well if you know the knot name. uni knot, albright, bimini, no name, and etc..


----------



## mad marlin

http://www.jigsdirect.com/eMerchantPro/pc/fishing_knots.asp


----------

